

Internet approaches addressing limit - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10105978.stm

======
InclinedPlane
I read about this in another recent story:
[http://news.cnet.com/2009-1023-225712.html&st.ne.fd.gif....](http://news.cnet.com/2009-1023-225712.html&st.ne.fd.gif.d)

